# Rockfishing Morro Bay, CA #2 of 3



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

If you missed part 1:
http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45796

----------------------------------------------

Well, a few days later, I was back at it again. This time along with my brother. The trip was scheduled for 7:30 am to 3:00 pm. However, Michelle, the captain, said that the weather report did not look good for later in the day. So the plan was to get our limits as soon as possible, then head in early.

She was serious about it too. It was only about a 20 minute run to the first drop. Brian, the deckhand, who was helping people set up their rigs, hadn't even had a chance to prepare the bait, cut squid strips. So here the boat was stopped, ready to fish, and everyone waiting for bait. Everyone except me that is. I was already setup with the same rig I used before, a pair of 4" Gulp swimming mullets. I also thought to bring my own bait too. So I stuck a shrimp on too, just to be sure. 

So while everyone else was standing around, I dropped my bait. And sure enough, as soon as it hit bottom, my rod tip started shaking & a fish was on. Turned out to be a pretty decent vermillion red rockfish just over 3 lbs.


1st fish of day 2. Vermillion Red Rockfish just over 3 lbs. Sometimes called Pacific red snapper. Common from 2 to 5 lbs, can grow up to 12 lbs. Put up a decent fight, & excellent eating.


















Yes I know, any fish looks smaller in my hands.











Soon, everyone else was joining in on the fun. My brother included, he caught himself a variety of good sized fish. He caught a nice bocaccio that nearly took the jackpot.

My brother with a bocaccio and a vermillion.











Once in a while, if the fish wouldn't bite right away, I would jig my bait to get the fishes' attention. On one ocassion, I was jigging, then felt something heavy. After reeling up some 200 feet, I began to see a nice flattie coming up. At first, couldn't tell what type it was. First thought was halibut. If it was a halibut, it wasn't going to be a keeper. But after getting it on board, turned out to be a sole. Nice fish, and a keeper! 

A sole. Cousin of flounder & halibut. Just as tasty too. Slimy appearance because it had been in my bag 'o fish.











Then my brother caught a second bocaccio. Only allowed to keep one. I hadn't caught one, so I traded one of my fish for it. I didn't have much in fair trade value though. 

Vermillion rockfish on top, bocaccio below.










Well, the boat indeed did limit out early, as the captain wanted, and we were back to the dock by 1:30, an 1 1/2 hours ahead of schedule. As it turned out, the afternoon remained good weather. But it did begin to get windy that evening.


Group photo of the fish I kept. Actually caught many more, but gave those away. Looks like 4 vermillion, 1 bocaccio, 1 copper, 3 olive, 1 blue, 1 sole. And 1 hiding underneath that I gave away.










Heading back to the dock.









-----------------------------------------------

To be continued.....


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Like I ssaid*

Awesome. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

why are the eyes all popped out?


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

stupidjet said:


> why are the eyes all popped out?


Pressure change. I bet these are deep water fish.

Great pictures Desperado. 
.


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

stupidjet said:


> why are the eyes all popped out?


In their own habitat, at the bottom of the ocean, the eyes are normal. However, the decrease in pressure as the fish are brought to the surface causes dissolved gasses in the body to take their gaseous form. As the gasses expand, certain organs expand as well. At least that is how it was explained to me. I think it's a combination of depth, how fast the fish was reeled up, and the fishes' natural ability to deal with pressure change. Some fish aren't bothered at all, the ling cod for example.


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

BubbaBlue said:


> Pressure change. I bet these are deep water fish.
> 
> Great pictures Desperado.
> .


We were fishing at between 150 - 240 feet.


----------

